# Сайт > Главный раздел >  BTG Capital — настоящие отзывы о брокерской компании.

## tagrojucalo3

В довольно сложные экономические времена многие интернет-пользователи выбирают методы дополнительного заработка, при этом удалённая работа и возможность подрабатывать не покидая дома привлекают людей сильнее всего. Одним из наиболее популярных направлений является трейдинг, в ходе него люди зарабатывают на изменениях курсов валют и стоимости акций. Чтобы не стать жертвой мошенников и не потратить собственные деньги впустую, крайне важно найти надежного брокера. Брокерская фирма БТГ Капитал считается довольно крупной и известной среди русскоязычных трейдеров. В текущем материале мы обсудим [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] с точки зрения трейдера.  
 Компания Btg Capital предлагает своим пользователям открывать различные сделки с валютными парами, акциями компаний, индексами и криптовалютами. Данного набора инструментов вполне достаточно для того, чтобы начать работу на основных финансовых рынках и получать доход от интрадей-торговли и более долгих контрактов. Для комфорта пользователей открытые ордера могут переноситься между различными рынками, благодаря чему работа на рынках доступна круглосуточно пять дней в неделю. Спред у брокера плавающий и зависит от того, какими именно активами вы хотите торговать. Размер минимального депозита составляет пятьсот долларов США, предлагаемое трейдеру кредитное плечо меняется в границах от 1:10 до 1:400. Открыть аккаунт трейдера у указанного брокера можно через сайт МОФТ.   Все клиенты вправе рассчитать на быструю техническую поддержку, все работники службы поддержки свободно владеют английским языком. Для вывода средств с депозита брокера можно воспользоваться картами Visa/MasterCard, криптовалютными кошельками или системой переводов Wire Transfer. За годы работы в сети BTG Capital успел зарекомендовать себя как надёжный брокер, который четко выполняет все сделки и в заявленный срок выводит средства с депозитов!

----------

